# PTFE oil seals (47x32x10mm)



## clutchmuney (Oct 4, 2008)

I am just starting a rebuild on a JH. While looking for seals, I came across the updated PTFE oil seals used in new engines. Elring says the design was changed to reduce friction losses. They also are said to eliminate the problem of wearing a groove in the sealing contact surface, and still seal if there is already a groove present. You can read a bunch of stuff here:
http://www.elring.de/en/03en/03_service_info.php
The dimensions are the same, and as far as I can tell, they should work. Anyone here ever try this? Are they rotation direction specific?
Can anyone tell me which RMS I need for a stock JH crank? I can go out and measure things if need be.
028 103 171B or 068 103 171F?


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: PTFE oil seals (clutchmuney)*

Very interesting. 
The cam and crank seals on the same side of the engine are the same, and I think the intermediate shaft is the same, too.
Where are you sourcing these new seals?
Would these be included in a new El-ring 8v gasket pack?
Does appear from the literature that they are rotation specific.
Note that no oil is used for installing the seal, just a slip ring protector sleeve that is removed after that installation.



_Modified by chickenfriend at 3:36 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## clutchmuney (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: PTFE oil seals (chickenfriend)*

Yeah, all the seals on the front are all the same size (47x32x10mm) for the JH. On some later engines the crankshaft seal is 1mm larger.
The updated PTFE seals are available through most places (any WorldPac retailer will have them). The only two manufactures I would consider are Elring or Victor Reinz. You need to look at more "sophisticated" engines to locate them (ie: TDI's, 1.8T or 2.0T, Audi engines, etc.), you won't find them listed for a JH for example.
I highly doubt that anyone is selling kits with these seals, as they cost 3-4 times what the standard ones cost.
I have been scouring the Googlenets for the last week looking for any information I can find. I am well aware of the "dry installation," and I also have the installer set.
Guess I'll have to just cross my fingers and bite the bullet.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: PTFE oil seals (clutchmuney)*

So you suggest searching by application, rather than by part number, at this time?
What is the "installer set" you mentioned?
I'd like to find some of these in a 65mmODx50mmIDx10mm for my transmission drive flanges.


_Modified by chickenfriend at 7:22 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## clutchmuney (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: PTFE oil seals (chickenfriend)*

The part numbers are one of my concerns. I am going to use all Victor Reinz gaskets on this build. The VR part number W0133-1638261 is the seal I am going to use.
You can read about the installer set on the page I linked earlier, or here:
http://www.elring.de/tsi/2008_TSI08_en.pdf
The bottom set is the set I have. VW tool T10071, available at samstagsales. 
Do note:
T10071, T10071/1 &T10071/2 work for a JH camshaft and intermediate shaft seal. The other tools are for a different application. Neither tool will work for the front crankshaft seal (there is, you guessed it, a different tool for that). Essentially, half of what I bought I will never use.
As far as the drive flange seal application - that was one of the first things I thought of. I have a 2H 020 that leaks gear lube as fast as you put it in. I'm sure they are out there (check Elring or VR), I just haven't researched it yet.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: PTFE oil seals (clutchmuney)*

Thanks for the number.
I ran across this information, which I am sure you have already read:
"Installation Surface MUST be Clean and Completely Dry. DO NOT USE ANY OIL or GREASE on Sealing Surface. In order to ensure a secure seal, the motor should not be operated for at least 4 hours after installation so the PTFE sealing lip can be evenly positioned around the shaft being sealed"
Found this website showing the seal as available from several sources:
http://www.partsgeek.com/catal....html

Applications listed are as follows:
2006-2008 Audi A3 
1999-2008 Audi A4 
1999-2008 Audi A4 Quattro 
2002-2004 Audi A6 Quattro 
2002-2005 Audi Allroad Quattro 
2000-2008 Audi TT 
2000-2006 Audi TT Quattro 
1998-2006 Volkswagen Beetle 
2007-2008 Volkswagen Eos 
1999-2007 Volkswagen Golf 
1999-2008 Volkswagen Jetta 
1998-2008 Volkswagen Passat 
Hum. 40$ for that installation tool at Samtag sales.
Half that price here:
http://buy.equipmentsolutions.....aspx
Looks like Tool # T10215 for the front crankshaft seal, but I guess that is for the later engines.
I am going to guess that unless there is an installation tool for the seals, the teflon seals are not available for that size.
I can relate to the problem with the drive axle flanges. I put new seals on mine and they leaked soon after. I recently discovered I have considerable wear on the flange spines, so I need to replace the flanges.

_Modified by chickenfriend at 10:22 PM 4-26-2009_


_Modified by chickenfriend at 10:23 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## clutchmuney (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: PTFE oil seals (chickenfriend)*

That was the old rubber one with a spring. This is the one:








Oh, and I'm busted. I did buy the T10071 from Snappy. I was just trying to throw Andrew some business in a down economy (Snap-On is getting too many people's money already).








**Fixed my own hotlink.


_Modified by clutchmuney at 7:40 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: PTFE oil seals (clutchmuney)*

thanks for keeping me honest. I severed the hotlink.


----------

